# CSF Placement



## nboening (Sep 3, 2009)

Two procedures performed on same day (63741-csf placement along with surgery-33881). Can we you bill for both procedures on the same day? Also, on subsequent days should we use 01996 for csf ?


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 3, 2009)

If your provider performed anesthesia service for both of these procedures only the code with the highest base unit should be reported.  

I'm not sure what you are reporting with the 63741 -- performed by surgeon or performed by anesthesia provider?  If you mean CSF drain look at CPT code 62272.  If this was performed by the anesthesia provider it would be separately billable.  This code has a 0 day global period.  It is not** appropriate to bill 01996 for the daily rounding on this drain.  The rounds, if medically necessary and appropriately documented, would most likely be billed as an E&M code.

Julie, CPC


----------

